# Dnp half life



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Took 250mg of dhacks dnp, and the stuff totally spanked me.

Yet 24hrs later it's gone from my system or near as.

Anyone hear of this happening, I'll run a different one next time just to see the difference.


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

Never used DNP. Out of interest, what exactly are the sides for you?


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

its said to be 36 hours half life , but that is disputed by many

why take 250 mg for one day , then none the next ?


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

That was my last dose for the week, 5 on 2 off just to give me a break.

Sides sweating lots, insomnia. You can get a dry throat but glycerin sorts this.

Just follow any good guide really.

@DiggyV


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok something it's definitely wrong with the dhacks.

Currently running another dnp, again g2g and so far all is good.

Temperature is steadily climbing, heart rate is where it should be.

Perhaps my storing the dhacks in foil altered it somehow?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Ok something it's definitely wrong with the dhacks.
> 
> Currently running another dnp, again g2g and so far all is good.
> 
> ...


What is wrong with D-Hacks DNP?

If it's because it's not as 'strong' as other labs, it's because the other labs are most definitely overdosed.

Because of nearly getting shut down to DNP, he's only producing 125mg caps and making them accurately as possible



> perhaps storing them in foil has altered them somehow?


No mate, highly doubt it. There's nothing in the DNP structure to make foil alter it


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

oxy2000 said:


> its said to be 36 hours half life , *but that is disputed by many *
> 
> why take 250 mg for one day , then none the next ?


Me included. I don't even know I'm 'on it' following 24 hours of last dosing (ie I can eat huge amount of carbs with no heat sides), even when I've had a few weeks worth of accumulation. However if I eat a moderate amount of carbs a few hours after last dosing, I'm warm and clammy and my clothes are sticking to me.


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

i thing it depends on a few things ie what type of cycle you are doing and how sensative you are to dnp my self i dont even feel it at 125 and my normal cruse cycle is 250 for sometime 3 weeks that keeps me nice and warm witht he right diet and this is using d-hscks as well


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm scared to post in here lest I get moaned at again. :lol:

Dazzza and MrLulz, that's exactly the experience of most of the people I know who take it. It's all good. And in fact imo makes the stuff far safer to take than if it had the longer half-life that everyone goes on about, thank god.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

MR_SHADOW said:


> i thing it depends on a few things ie what type of cycle you are doing and how sensative you are to dnp my self i dont even feel it at 125 and my normal cruse cycle is 250 for sometime 3 weeks that keeps me nice and warm witht he right diet and this is using d-hscks as well


I don't feel it really at 125mg, and 250mg isn't so bad as far as I'm concerned - my Mrs however knows I'm taking it when I do 250mg (has caused many an argument) as she can feel the heat off me.


----------



## Vitagabriel24 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey guys I want to start dnp cycle but just wonder why some of you taking dnp with t3 ?


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Vitagabriel24 said:


> Hey guys I want to start dnp cycle but just wonder why some of you taking dnp with t3 ?


There's a brilliant guide on here by someone but I can't remember the bloke names, have a search

I've found my DNP towards the bottom of the tub seems to be more potent than the bits at the top, it's like they got half way through and started running out of it


----------



## Vitagabriel24 (Feb 23, 2014)

What do I search for ?


----------



## Vitagabriel24 (Feb 23, 2014)

What do I search for ? How long is the cycle I tray few times but more then 12 days coudnt do no energy etc

Still want to go gym and train but when you on dnp it's all oust impossible .whell for me personally .

I know some ppl use with other stuf like t3 eca and clen .hmmmm wonder why ?


----------



## Vitagabriel24 (Feb 23, 2014)

What do I search for ?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Vitagabriel24 said:


> What do I search for ?


dude- calm down someone will respond to you


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Vitagabriel24 said:


> What do I search for ?


If you don't know how to use Google, you shouldn't be using DNP


----------

